# Cotton Maltese..



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi I have a 11 month maltese Miyoshi. He got a cut in the summer so he's about 2.5 inches long. His hair texture has slightly changed to a lil more coarse. I'd like Cotton haired Maltese owners to post pictures of their long hair cotton, just so I can see how the hair would look.. Thanx. I'm going to start off with Yosh Yosh

A little straighter he ws about 4/5 months old









Sporting a black streaked tail, in a Silver bubble jacket.. Modeling aint easy!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the modeling!! He's a cutie.
Atticus and Rugby don't have cotteny coats - but I know there are some out there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hate to be a nay-sayer but I think the puppy cut is best on a cotton coat. Just like with humans.... long hair is beautiful... IF the hair itself is beautiful. Catcher has a cottony coat and I keep it short except for his ears and goatee. His ears, for some reaon are silky and mostly straight.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not sure what kind of hair Sparkey has. but it was really straight when he was very young. now it's wavy, maybe cottony? I like puppy cut on Sparkey


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is cottony and I don't know if it's typical or not but she's unbelievably soft. Usually whenever people touch her that's their first comment. I keep her in a puppy cut but she's had the longer coat too. I'm not a fan of everyday brushing so I tend to keep her fairly short.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley has a combo-coat .... mostly cotton, but he also has some silky bits too - mostly around his head.

[attachment=28727:H_D_1_Sept_07.jpg]

[attachment=28728:bath_12_oct_H_ii.jpg]

[attachment=28729:bath_12_oct_H_i.jpg]


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou also has a cottony coat and when he was a puppy it was straight. When his adult coat came in it became wavy so I keep him in a puppy coat.


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Harley has a combo-coat .... mostly cotton, but he also has some silky bits too - mostly around his head.
> 
> [attachment=28727:H_D_1_Sept_07.jpg]
> 
> ...


Thanx.. I was waiting for this..How long have you been growing it for?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Thanx.. I was waiting for this..How long have you been growing it for?[/B]


Ummmm, I can't remember - He had a puppy cut last summer - so I guess it's been around 12 months give or take since his coat was short. 

Yep, I just found this picture - it was labelled Oct 06 .... so 12 months.

[attachment=28732:Harley__...I_oct_06.jpg]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=28738:ctmpphpSdF5zh.jpg]

[attachment=28737:ctmpphp093aEb.jpg]


Matilda has a cottony coat, really hard to grow her hair long, she mats something terrible. Her ears and tail are silky, I like her coat about this lenght, she usually wears clothes so it doesn't mat.


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you Up?








Too Sexy for this jumper!








Yellow looks good on me.








What's over there?








I'm just chillen








Weeeee


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

My girls are also cottony, I have grown them both out in long coats, but they are a hassle to keep from matting. If you go to both of their myspace pages and click the pics you will be able to see them there. I think it is easier in short coats as well, and it looks better in my opinion


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: love ZsaZsa's and Jewels my space, very creative. :chili:


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> My girls are also cottony, I have grown them both out in long coats, but they are a hassle to keep from matting. If you go to both of their myspace pages and click the pics you will be able to see them there. I think it is easier in short coats as well, and it looks better in my opinion
> 
> I couldnt find the link for your myspace. Can you send it..Your poochies are cute btw. What doyou use for their tear stains if they get any?[/B]


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

My last and late Malt, Casper, had what I'd call a cottony coat, rather wavy. I've only had the two Malts and Midis is just short of 11 months old, but his hair is silkier than Casper's was. I kept Casper clipped and in full coat about 50/50 depending on what was going on in my life at the time. I am not good at inserting pics into these posts so you can see Casper in my Gallery, or at http://binniebee.com/gallery/Casper?page=1. There are pics there of him clipped and also in full coat.

Cyndi


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

I believe cotton coats are finer and more fly away than the heavy silky coats - Bella has cotton coat and Cowboy and Pistol have heavy silky coats - they were in full coat when I got them but they were so traumatized with moving to foster care then coming to us that they had bathroom issues - must have done half dozen baths and blow drys in 3 days then off to the groomer to give them puppy cuts.

Your dog looks like a silky coat


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> My last and late Malt, Casper, had what I'd call a cottony coat, rather wavy. I've only had the two Malts and Midis is just short of 11 months old, but his hair is silkier than Casper's was. I kept Casper clipped and in full coat about 50/50 depending on what was going on in my life at the time. I am not good at inserting pics into these posts so you can see Casper in my Gallery, or at http://binniebee.com/gallery/Casper?page=1. There are pics there of him clipped and also in full coat.
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


Casper was a beauty..RIP.. At least I know that a long haired cotton can look cute with long hair.. Check Miyoshi' pictures, I know he's not silky, is he wavy or more course? Thanx


----------

